
Contrasting Ruby and C# Using My College Friends - javery
http://blog.wekeroad.com/2010/06/28/ruby-and-csharp-walk-into-a-bar
======
danohuiginn
Similarly, programming languages as relationship styles:

<http://maradydd.livejournal.com/293666.html>

Sample (from the comments): "I don't think C gets enough credit. Sure, C
doesn't love you. C isn't about love--C is about thrills. C hangs around in
the bad part of town. C knows all the gang signs. C has a motorcycle, and
wears the leathers everywhere, and never wears a helmet, because that would
mess up C's punked-out hair. C likes to give cops the finger and grin and
speed away. Mention that you'd like something, and C will pretend to ignore
you; the next day, C will bring you one, no questions asked, and toss it to
you with a you-know-you-want-me smirk that makes your heart race. Where did C
get it? "It fell off a truck," C says, putting away the boltcutters. You start
to feel like C doesn't know the meaning of "private" or "protected": what C
wants, C takes. This excites you. C knows how to get you anything but safety.
C will give you anything but commitment

In the end, you'll leave C, not because you want something better, but because
you can't handle the intensity. C says "I'm gonna live fast, die young, and
leave a good-looking corpse," but you know that C can never die, not so long
as C is still the fastest thing on the road.""

~~~
steveklabnik
When people ask me why I prefer Ruby over Perl, I generally ad-lib something
like this:

"Perl is kinda like that girl you dated back in high school; she was pretty at
the time, but you were less knowledgeable and the pool of possibilities was
much smaller. You're always glad to hear she's doing well, but that doesn't
mean you want to get back together. Instead, you now have this gorgeous
Japanese girl named Ruby that you met in college... she's really flexible, in
ways you didn't even know Perl could have been."

~~~
Groxx
Ruby is also a prude compared to Perl. Perl's variables are global by default.

------
kenjackson
I have two friends also, but with benefits.

One named Strawberry and the other Jessica.

Strawberry came over yesterday without notice. While what I thought were Cuban
cigars in her hand, weren't cigars at all. They actually had more uses than
you could shake a stick at, so to speak. She has virtually no rules and no
boundaries. We have great conversation, as long as we don't talk for too long.
But our nights together are beyond belief. She's really easy to get to know --
and everyone spends at least a little time with her, but frankly you probably
don't want her to meet your mother.

Jessica on the other hand calls me before she comes over. And before she heads
over she asks what I'd like to eat. I wanted pizza on this night, and she got
my alltime favorite pizza. We had some great conversation about why Pi really
isn't, and took a long walk on the beach. She's the type of person you could
spend your life with. Sure, every relationship has its share of problems, but
with her you know you could work them out. Because despite the fact that she
does have morals, principles, and rules, she is flexible and always evolving.

Just a tale of my two friends... with benefits.

------
messel
The metaphor of programming languages to friend's personalities is not to be
missed.

------
username3
"This last weekend he showed up with Cuban cigars; no one new how he got them
- he just had them."

------
keltex
Your Kevin sounds kind of shady. Cuban cigars? "ipod was stacked with
incredibly cool music"?

~~~
kragen
What's shady about those?

~~~
calcnerd256
low probability of legality in the United States

